# Whats considered strong!



## quick01 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I just wanted to get some opinions on what y'all considered strong. It could be in any lift or weight and even relative to body size. Maybe you specifically are stronger then everyone at your gym in one area or another. I think it would be interesting what everyone considered strong.

Ex. Me personally, I hang 50 pounds from my dip belt and do 10 reps of wide grip pull ups last set with quality form and control. I consider that strong.


----------



## MDR (Aug 3, 2011)

What people consider strong is very relative to the number of years of training and of course body size, and the use of anabolics. Most powerlifting gyms I've trained in consider the 2000 lb mark (in the bench, squat and deadlift combined) to separate the men from the boys, but powerlifting is very different from bodybuilding in this regard. I think a bench over 400 and squatting and pulling over 500 is very respectable for most lifters.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Bench 2x bodyweight.
Deadlift 2.5x bodyweight.
Squat 2x bodyweight.

These are all definitely respectable.  There was a good T-mag article on this a while back somebody posted I think.


----------



## Hench (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't remember exactly, but something like: 

Bench = 2 x BW

Squat and Dead = 2.5 x BW

It's only a rough guideline, but if you hit these sort of numbers then you're doing something right.


EDIT: Ponyboy beat me to it.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 4, 2011)

squat 1.5xbw for *5x5*


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2011)

200+ Military
300+ Bench
400+ Squat
500+ Deadlift

Are all good benchmarks that i honestly think anybody can achieve.


----------



## Gissurjon (Aug 5, 2011)

How you doin gaz, disappeared once they knighted you. Too good for us common folks you noble ?


----------



## mlc308 (Aug 6, 2011)

According to "The encyclopedia of muscle and development"  strong is defined as 
Bench :  1.5 x body weight
Deadlift:  2.4 x body weight
Squat:  2.5 x body weight


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 6, 2011)

mlc308 said:


> According to "The encyclopedia of muscle and development"  strong is defined as
> Bench :  1.5 x body weight
> Deadlift:  2.4 x body weight
> Squat:  2.5 x body weight




i don't agree with these numbers.....that's not strong.......for trained people that's below average.....now if you're taking the entire population then maybe it is.....

but those are specific to those lifts too.....i mean i'm very very strong lifting weights, but a skinny farm kid could outwork my ass bailing hay and things that involve brute strength.....so whoever posted that strength is relative is most correct


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 6, 2011)

For hanging strapped wide grip pullup weight on you, IMHO.... .63 body weight hung on you x5 reps.


----------



## ahiggs (Aug 6, 2011)

heres that article by jim wendler on t-nation
T NATION | Training Lab LiVESPILL


----------



## BigMuffin (Aug 6, 2011)

mlc308 said:


> According to "The encyclopedia of muscle and development" strong is defined as
> Bench : 1.5 x body weight
> Deadlift: 2.4 x body weight
> Squat: 2.5 x body weight


 
That is strong. Not many people can do this unless the lift on the reg and even some cant.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 7, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> How you doin gaz, disappeared once they knighted you. Too good for us common folks you noble ?



Still around. Reading more than posting.

I have a lot of silverware to polish, you peasant!


----------



## stepaukas (Aug 8, 2011)

my opinion on strong is being able to do everything

do a ton of bodyweight exercises, lift a ton of weights on all movements, plus being able to bail hay all day long without tiring out.

hell, i  would be embarassed if i looked like arnold, lifted like a powerlifter, but couldnt bail hay and knock in fence posts and slop hogs all day long...being able to bench a ton, but tiring out bailing hay is not overall strong.. maybe one part strong, but not overall strong.

just my opinion.


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> 200+ Military
> 300+ Bench
> 400+ Squat
> 500+ Deadlift
> ...




I think this is a good start. 

But it all has to be for reps, then your strong.


----------



## niki (Aug 8, 2011)

Some random thoughts from a female who, from the above numbers, is definitely NOT strong:

Strength is relative.

Applicable strength is more impressive than brute numbers.  Not that numbers aren't impressive.  

PS - Hogs are f_cking strong and ergonomically designed to avoid capture....if you can catch, and contain one - you are probably more than strong....

sorry, folks.....carry on....


----------



## quick01 (Aug 8, 2011)

niki said:


> Some random thoughts from a female who, from the above numbers, is definitely NOT strong:
> 
> Strength is relative.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, there are so many types of strong in every aspect. I like your example of catching hogs. Things like that, farm work, concrete and construction, even ditch and trench work all take a great amount of strength. I never believed in number with body weight and I'm starting to not believe in weight number as well. Relative!


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 8, 2011)

I am not strong


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 9, 2011)

You are strong when you think you are already strong. Anyone who is better than you are stronger, anyone else are weaker.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 9, 2011)

I consider strength to be relative to ones size/weight. I usually go by numbers, not applicable strength, because usually I'm watching people at the gym using weights. If I see someone half my size using the same weights as me, in my eyes, they are strong.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> 200+ Military
> 300+ Bench
> 400+ Squat
> 500+ Deadlift
> ...



I like this list. If only I could get that squat haha.


----------

